# Down goat



## neenegoat (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi I need some advice, I have a yearling that was given cdt 2 weeks ago and wormed this past week. She was
walking around and acting fine when I went to throw hay.
Now I have her inside, she was down 
Her temp is 99.0 degrees
labored breathing
cold mouth
and strainging her legs and neck backwards.
Hubby thinks I can save her, seen this before when I first had goats 5 years ago. and the goat didnt make it 
then.
Given her: vit b complex gel, probios and had her up elevated thinkin at the time before temp that maybe
she had a tummy ache.
she's a 25 lb dwarf pygmy 

when she was born she was too tiny and I didnt think she would make it then, but she outsmarted me.
Thank you I would really apprecitate it.

Neenegoat


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)

Can you give an iv?  If so run a line of warm (body temp) sodium choloride or lactated ringers solution into her.  If not give her a warm (as you can stand it to touch) water enema.  You need to bring her temp up.  Get her up on her sternum too.


----------



## neenegoat (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Elevan for your response.

Rainbow passed away in my arms at 12:40 p.m.

I really appreciate you answering for my help.

God Bless you
Neenegoat


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh....I'm so sorry


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## terrilhb (Mar 21, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm really sorry you lost her. 
We sure get attached to these little characters.


----------



## grainframer (Apr 6, 2013)

sorry


----------

